

Etherpad 1.5 Released – Features full pad export, import - Johnyma22
http://blog.etherpad.org/2015/01/01/etherpad-1-5-turkey-slayer-edition/

======
sheetjs
> Full Etherpad Pad Export and Import

Is there a way on the beta site to start from a file? For example, with
ethercalc, you can drop an XLSX or CSV file and it creates an instance from
that document ( [https://ethercalc.org/](https://ethercalc.org/) )

~~~
Johnyma22
You would just create a new pad and import that file..

------
cultavix
I just started typing some stuff, testing everything out and then it kicked me
out. Perhaps it's because I was using foul language?

~~~
Johnyma22
Nah it's because we're testing some new code on the beta box. I just filed bug
#2430 which looks like the problem.

------
gavreh
Any word when [https://etherpad.mozilla.org](https://etherpad.mozilla.org)
will be updated?

~~~
0x006A
MoPad is still running the old etherpad version[1], the release is etherpad-
lite[2]. Is there some easy way to migrate from the old etherpad
installations?

[1] [https://github.com/ether/pad](https://github.com/ether/pad) [2]
[https://github.com/ether/etherpad-lite](https://github.com/ether/etherpad-
lite)

~~~
0x006A
Looks like mozilla maintains a fork of the old etherpad codebase at
[https://github.com/mozilla/pad](https://github.com/mozilla/pad)

~~~
Johnyma22
The plan is to migrate over to the new installation, we're just getting MyPads
through which will give team pad functionality.. Mozilla move pretty slow
compared to us.....
[https://github.com/mozilla/pad/commits/master](https://github.com/mozilla/pad/commits/master)

------
brunoqc
Is there a free hosted version?

~~~
sheetjs
The source is available at [https://github.com/ether/etherpad-
lite](https://github.com/ether/etherpad-lite)

~~~
sputnik27
Is this really EP-lite? The text in the link says nothing about it, but the
interface looks like EPl..

~~~
Johnyma22
We dropped the "Lite" part, it's now just "Etherpad"

------
math0ne
Looks cool, but the demo is down...

~~~
Johnyma22
Yep I was restarting the service, apologies :)

